

Startups Ain't Always Pretty (And That's Normal) - rafaelc
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/11/startups-they-aint-always-pretty.html

======
AndrewS
I've never heard of Hunch before, but just yesterday I was actually thinking
that it'd be nice if a tool just like it existed. However, the first thing I
thought when I saw their website was "this looks like too much work" (bearing
in mind that I'm a little short on sleep today, which is probably why I'm
writing this rather than code right now).

I don't want to sign up to stuff and I don't want to answer 20 (unknown)
questions to build something (a "taste profile") that I don't understand.
After I've seen (and used) some benefits then certainly, but not as soon as I
hit their page. I guess this is because every website on the web seems to want
me to sign up and invest time and effort in them. I wonder if there is
something they can do to lower this initial barrier a little.

------
cloudwalking
For what it's worth, I used Hunch as the "decision engine" on a graduate
project. While we had to use the old (very limited) API, Hunch was an
incredibly useful matchmaking tool. The way they can parse a profile from
fbook or twitter and make accurate predictions about tastes could be
incredibly powerful.

------
MediaSquirrel
The new HN ranking system is confusing me. Why is this not on the front page?

------
geofflewis
Brave (and true) post

------
kaelswanson
Mireles likes startups

